# Do all  Whizzer Frames have WZ designated on serial number?



## 4scuda (Dec 19, 2021)

I cleaned this up enough to see the serial number and expected to see a wz on the serial number but it started with o. It has the bracket for long brake arm and heavy weld around seat post.


----------



## 4scuda (Dec 19, 2021)

This serial number doesn’t come up in the schwinn serial number lookup I found.


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 19, 2021)

They didn't stamp a WZ, just a serial number. Over all the years that I've used the list I keep thinking that the records on the whizzer serials is incomplete and haphazard.

​


----------



## skeezer (Dec 19, 2021)

4scuda said:


> This serial number doesn’t come up in the schwinn serial number lookup I found.View attachment 1530433



Are you sure it doesn't start with a G? (Looks like it might be cracked)






						Schwinn Serial Number Results
					

Vintage Schwinn serial number lookup. Enter your Schwinn serial number in the box and click



					bikehistory.org
				




Skeezer


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 19, 2021)

To verify if it's a real whizzer  you have to see how the indentations on the rear stays are done if they don't conform to the factory specs then they are done on purpose to put a whizzer engine.. they should be pushed inwards not flat kind of like a c-shaped.. I've had a 1 wz marked







 frame 30 yrs ago.. currently a ws4 whizzer bike..


----------



## skeezer (Dec 20, 2021)

He's referring to indentations like these.

Skeezer


----------



## 4scuda (Dec 20, 2021)

Looks like it has indentations my other cantilever bikes don’t.


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 20, 2021)

Not that I have a clue, but, I don’t think the WZ designation started until 1948.
So the early postwar bikes, 46/47 didn’t have the WZ stamping in the serial number.
I don’t think those early frames had the auxiliary brake arm boss either.
That’s just an uneducated guess, so don’t quote me on that. 🤪


----------



## skeezer (Dec 20, 2021)

"The earliest ones (WZ) have the inside of the rear seat stays and chain stays pressed flat for belt clearance. On the later ones, the stays are dimpled, and there is a welded on brake arm anchor point, which is then connected to the brake arm by a strut. Seems the coaster brake sometimes tore through the standard bicycle type strap, and in some cases bent or cracked the frame, so a welded on anchor point was provided. Schwinn’s "knee action" spring fork was used. A Schwinn front brake was provided to assist the standard coaster brake. The coaster brakes are Bendix, New Departure, and Morrow.(I can personally attest that stopping the rear wheel with the coaster brake does not necessarily stop the bike, so all my bikes have front brakes.)

While a lot of collectors call 'em all "WZ", there are actually at least two different versions of the cantilever frame. Only the earliest were "WZ". The designation "WZ" and "S4" does not necessarily correspond to the change in design, but was done by Schwinn in the process of streamlining their numbering system."

Skeezer


----------



## mrg (Dec 22, 2021)

As far as the later style dimples, they should look just like the dimples where the frame meets the rear dropouts, probably done at the same time with the same machine.


----------



## skeezer (Dec 22, 2021)

4scuda said:


> Looks like it has indentations my other cantilever bikes don’t. View attachment 1530676



Yours looks pretty good. If it was done professionally, there should be no deformation of the metal on the other side.

Skeezer


----------



## F.TrouT (May 9, 2022)

Looking for some help…


----------



## F.TrouT (May 9, 2022)

Trying to figure out the date of my Whizzer. By the ser # B09724 it comes up as 56 or 52. But from what I have read…the flat crimps means it’s earlier. There is Schwinn hub brake in front as well as a springer. The  pin stripes match the the bends in the rear fender for belt clearance. There is a 47 J engine on it. Anyone have ideas about this


----------



## GTs58 (May 9, 2022)

F.TrouT said:


> Trying to figure out the date of my Whizzer. By the ser # B09724 it comes up as 56 or 52. But from what I have read…the flat crimps means it’s earlier. There is Schwinn hub brake in front as well as a springer. The  pin stripes match the the bends in the rear fender for belt clearance. There is a 47 J engine on it. Anyone have ideas about this
> 
> View attachment 1623883
> 
> ...



Where is the serial number stamped? The B serials were used in multiple years.


----------



## F.TrouT (May 10, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> Where is the serial number stamped? The B serials were used in multiple years.


----------



## F.TrouT (May 10, 2022)

It is on the bottom bracket.


----------



## redline1968 (May 10, 2022)

I believe earlier refers to the date of the frame when they first came out 47 I believe is the first year.. 50 should have a normal intended dimple that doesn't look normal to me but who knows


----------



## GTs58 (May 10, 2022)

F.TrouT said:


> It is on the bottom bracket.
> 
> View attachment 1623958




Early post war, 46-47.


----------



## mrg (Jun 3, 2022)

Your #'s are probably 48 ( 52 & 56 would be on the rear dropout ) and was always told those flat crimps were done by dealers/shops with a special tool, I have 2 48's with factory looking deep dimples, welded brake clamp but no WZ or extra letters that I can see.


----------

